# Brand New X-Trail!!



## ralphthedog (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello all. My wife and I just purchased an '06 X-Trail LE, black on grey leather. Test drove everything in the comparable market, and loved the X-Trail. Found this forum by a search, and look forward to reading through all 38 pages to learn more about this great little buggy.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi
and Welcome

Dont do that! (read all the posts) - yu wont have any time to drive it


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Welcome. 

There are some pretty knowledgeable people on this forum. You can also do a forum search for anything you may need. Some of the members have some great websites with detailed do it yourself info too.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome on board!


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome..gg gettin the LE.

I'm craving for VDC after the snow storm...just 4wd and snow tires didnt do me much good with slow respondin city snow shovelling service.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ice512 said:


> I'm craving for VDC after the snow storm...just 4wd and snow tires didnt do me much good with slow respondin city snow shovelling service.


You're joking, right? Don't get me wrong the VDC is cool but even in the snowiest conditions you can only really get it to engage if you're doing something you shouldn't. And yes, I have snow tires too. In Auto mode on snows I've found the X-Trail to be very good in the snow. The VDC's nice to have if you need it but even without it an AWD X-Trail on snow tires has to be one of the more sure-footed vehicles out there. I'm really surprised to hear that you've found it lacking. Question: What did you drive in winter before the X-Trail? How did it compare?


----------



## ralphthedog (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm dieing to try our X-Trail in a foot of snow. I'm sure it is very capable. One of the reasons we picked the X-Trail over the competition is the 4x4 system of FWD/Auto/AWD. We got about 15cm the day before we got it, figures....

I still might try to find an old logging road if my wife gives me permission (not holding my breath).


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Rockford said:


> You're joking, right? Don't get me wrong the VDC is cool but even in the snowiest conditions you can only really get it to engage if you're doing something you shouldn't. And yes, I have snow tires too. In Auto mode on snows I've found the X-Trail to be very good in the snow. The VDC's nice to have if you need it but even without it an AWD X-Trail on snow tires has to be one of the more sure-footed vehicles out there. I'm really surprised to hear that you've found it lacking. Question: What did you drive in winter before the X-Trail? How did it compare?


i had a Corolla before with Nokian Snow tires. No ABS, basic CE model. 
For some reason when i was driving the xtrail in deep snow, it often gets "sucked/pulled" to one side or fishtail very easily in deep snow/slush. Thats why i want VDC so badly. It's supposed to correct any over/under steering ?? I never had that situation in the corolla before. Even understter and wheel spin were very predictable.


----------



## Athabaska *GalaXse* (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats "Ralphthedog". Just picked up ours last Friday after waiting for just over a week. We also did our fair share of shopping around & are quite happy with our choice as well... 

Cheers, :thumbup: 

D&G


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

When are we gonna see some pictures guys ?!?!? hahahah !!

And do i smell a possible GTA meet comming soon ???? Anyone intrested ?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Ice512 said:


> For some reason when i was driving the xtrail in deep snow, it often gets "sucked/pulled" to one side or fishtail very easily in deep snow/slush. Thats why i want VDC so badly. It's supposed to correct any over/under steering ?? I never had that situation in the corolla before. Even understter and wheel spin were very predictable.


I get that fishtailing effect on muddy flat ground driving in Auto, only slight but gives a weird feeling. I'd put it down to the 4WD cutting in and out as it detected slip and if I switch to LOCK it doesn't happen. I have got ESP/VDC on mine (Aventura).

Hope you enjoy the new machine Ralph.


----------



## ralphthedog (Mar 5, 2007)

Ice512 said:


> When are we gonna see some pictures guys ?!?!? hahahah !!
> 
> And do i smell a possible GTA meet comming soon ???? Anyone intrested ?


I'm going to take some pics soon, but it's still a little camera shy. That and it has taken permanent residence in our garage...

GTA meet is too far for this guy to go. Would be cool though...


----------



## ralphthedog (Mar 5, 2007)

Athabaska *GalaXse* said:


> Congrats "Ralphthedog". Just picked up ours last Friday after waiting for just over a week. We also did our fair share of shopping around & are quite happy with our choice as well...
> 
> Cheers, :thumbup:
> 
> D&G


And congrats to you too. Hope you got a good deal.

The only other one we were interested in was the 07 Sante Fe. The CR-V was considered, but the AWD system is a joke in my opinion. The RAV 4 felt very 'junky' to me, and the 06Outlander felt the same as the RAV 4.

We loved the X-Trail right away, and couldn't find anything wrong with it...


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

flynn: yeh thats what i figure too, the 4wd kicking in...it scares the hell outta me. I mean a 4wd will fishtail while a fwd corolla will not...how weird is that.

ralphthedog: We loved the Santa Fe too, it is such a great vechicle. But we figure gas will be an issue, plus we dont really need a full sized SUV, so we settled for the 4banger x-trail. 
And about the CR-V, rmb when they were on clearance during july august last year ? We went in, did a quote on their SE model, it was still more expensive than our Bonavista. It had so much less features too...we went out the dealer in less than 10min.


----------



## ralphthedog (Mar 5, 2007)

Ice512 said:


> flynn: yeh thats what i figure too, the 4wd kicking in...it scares the hell outta me. I mean a 4wd will fishtail while a fwd corolla will not...how weird is that.
> 
> ralphthedog: We loved the Santa Fe too, it is such a great vechicle. But we figure gas will be an issue, plus we dont really need a full sized SUV, so we settled for the 4banger x-trail.
> And about the CR-V, rmb when they were on clearance during july august last year ? We went in, did a quote on their SE model, it was still more expensive than our Bonavista. It had so much less features too...we went out the dealer in less than 10min.


Don't say you settled...lol

My wife is a die-hard Honda fan. We traded her Civic in to the Nissan dealer, and before that she had an Accord. We looked at the new CR-V, and it didn't impress me much. I don't think they did enough to it, outside of change the looks. the kicker was the AWD, and the X-Trail's is head and shoulders above. Our LE was priced considerably lower than the CR-V's EL, which would be the same. Although the CR-V does have the side curtain airbags, which would be nice for the back seat kids seats. I know we made the right choice.

I agree with you though, the Sante Fe is/was beautiful, and the 3.3 goes like stink. We too just found it a tad 'large' for our likings.


----------



## Trova Fortuna (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats...I just picked up an 06' Bona Vista for the wife...she loves it!


----------

